
A Tutorial on Two-Phase Commit - soundsop
http://hnr.dnsalias.net/wordpress/?p=90
======
known
The difference between 2-phase commit and asynchronous replication is 2-phase
commit uses all or nothing approach and asynchronous replication does not use
it.

